# Clinton gives up another



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Hit the river for 2 hours with my aunt today we were 1 for 2 she landed this buck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

BrikTan said:


> Hit the river for 2 hours with my aunt today we were 1 for 2 she landed this buck
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


what were you using? Btw nice fish!


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Wax worms 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

BrikTan said:


> Wax worms
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No jig? Were you fishing in yates?


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes with a jig and it was in the yates area

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

BrikTan said:


> Yes with a jig and it was in the yates area
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey, what shot pattern do you use, sorry for the noobis questions, i'm new to steelhead float fishing, I usally drift flies.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Well at yates I don't really use a shot pattern I just put my weight right at the two way swivel that my leaders attached to

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Stop showing off ! Just kidding great catch ! One of hese days I'm just going to hide in the woods and watch what you fish, I hope some of your luck rubs off on me this weekend. And thank you for the tips you post or letting us know what bait you used , it's really helps us who don't have that much steelhead experience


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish !!!!


----------

